# Sage Duo Temp Pro Contents



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

With the discussion on the Bambino I thought I would ask what the DTP comes with i.e.:

1. Baskets - High/Standard pressure or both?

2. Plastic disc device in portafilter?

2. Any other items that may need discarding/changing on day 1?


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Weymouth said:


> With the discussion on the Bambino I thought I would ask what the DTP comes with i.e.:
> 
> 1. Baskets - High/Standard pressure or both?
> 
> ...


It comes with non-pressurised and pressurised baskets, single and double of each so 4 baskets total. Back flush disk, cleaning kit and razor dosing tool (I've never used the latter.)

The only thing that needs changing on day one is potentially the tamper, although I still use the integrated one without ill effect.


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

I see the price has come down to £239 at AO and Amazon, I wonder if it will get any lower come black Friday


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Weymouth said:


> I see the price has come down to £239 at AO and Amazon, I wonder if it will get any lower come black Friday


Could be they're just getting a headstart on their deals but Lakeland should pricematch them if you want a longer warranty.


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes gonna call Lakeland at 9am hopefully AO will still have stock and I can get a price match


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

I picked up my DTP at the weekend and I have a couple of questions:

1. I guess I remove the plastic insert for the best results

2. I guess I use the single wall baskets and not the double wall baskets

3. Is there anything else recommended?


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Just from my experience ...

1. Assuming you mean the plastic insert in the portafilter, I left mine in but others remove it - they may comment.

2. Yes, if you are grinding your own fresh beans, use single wall baskets.

3. There are some tips on the Sage thread on this forum, but my best tip would be: just before making your brew, run a cupful of hot water from the portafilter into a cup and discard. This helps to ensure everything is up to temp to ensure a good brew. Then quickly wipe the portafilter dry and put in your coffee and brew.

Hope that helps. It's a great machine for the money, and if you got it for £239, it's a huge bargain. Do you have a decent grinder to pair it with?


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

Banjoman said:


> Just from my experience ...
> 
> 1. Assuming you mean the plastic insert in the portafilter, I left mine in but others remove it - they may comment.
> 
> ...


Yes got it for £234 as I managed to use a £5 off if you spend over £30 online that I think they missed when doing a PM!

I'm going to use pre ground for the moment while I look into grinders. At the moment the mignon is on the top of my list.

So going by what I asked it sounds like I might go for no for both my questions, leave in the plastic insert and use the double wall baskets


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Weymouth said:


> Yes got it for £234 as I managed to use a £5 off if you spend over £30 online that I think they missed when doing a PM!
> 
> I'm going to use pre ground for the moment while I look into grinders. At the moment the mignon is on the top of my list.
> 
> So going by what I asked it sounds like I might go for no for both my questions, leave in the plastic insert and use the double wall baskets


Yes I think so. I never tried pre-ground in mine. But use the double wall baskets and hope for the best. And bear in mind the results should be much better when you get a decent grinder. Good luck!


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

I've the same machine, and at he beginning used pre-ground Laz coffee. Definitely use the double - it's there for that reason. When I attempted it on the single, with the pre-ground, it continually produced a very bad taste.


----------



## rodduz (Jul 18, 2018)

What is the difference between the single and double walled baskets?

I guess one pressurised and one not, but what differences do they offer?

Thanks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

rodduz said:


> What is the difference between the single and double walled baskets?
> 
> I guess one pressurised and one not, but what differences do they offer?
> 
> Thanks


The double walled basket is pressurised so you can 'fake' crema & get a decentish pour with preground (or freshground if your grinder can't grind fine enough). If you have an espresso capable grinder, you should be able to get a better cup from the single wall unpressurised basket.


----------

